# Electric String Winder



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never thought I'd consider getting one of these but I have to string 4 guitars tonight or tomorrow and I don't feel like doing it.

Cosmo has this one in stock: is it any good "Ernie Ball P04118 Powerpeg String Winder" or is it crap.

Cosmo store is preferable as it's all highway and has good parking when you get there as opposed to L&M Bloor Street which is close but a PITA to get to.

Other alternative is hire a cleaning lady to come in once a month to clean my place as well as string 7 guitars and a mandolin but I don't want to rush into that.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using one for a number of years now. It works well. Makes it a lot easier. Get one and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

DIY
Cut the handle off of a cheap one, drill a hole, epoxy a nail through it.
Use your drill at slow speed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

i have the ernie ball one and love it, but had I known planet waves sell it as a drill bit, I would have went that route

.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> DIY
> Cut the handle off of a cheap one, drill a hole, epoxy a nail through it.
> Use your drill at slow speed.


What a good idea!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, thanks for the responses.

The ernie ball drill bit comes with a handle so that you can also use it like a conventional winder which is nice and I have variable speed drills that are not too big so I could go that route but I think I'm going to get the ball power winder because it's more compact than a drill and not as heavy so less mass to be swinging around while working on the guitar and therefore a bit less chance of whackin a dent into something or whatever. Drill would probably be fine but sometimes shit happens and the power winder seems to better designed for the job.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

40 bucks on amazon, and I did the break a cheapie and jb weld and a bit like laristotle did.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If I was a pro guitar tech, I would definitely go automated. I need the exercise, so I'm sticking to this (at least until Tim the Toolman comes out with his Uber-vinder). And hey, the more guitars I buy the more exercise I get.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> If I was a pro guitar tech, I would definitely go automated. I need the exercise, so I'm sticking to this (at least until Tim the Toolman comes out with his Uber-vinder). And hey, the more guitars I buy the more exercise I get.
> 
> View attachment 56353


That's what I've been using for years and I also have one that someone carved out of wood for a classical guitar back in the 60s.

Strung up 3 guitars last night and the winding isn't that big a part of the process - three rows on the capstan for the E, A, D and a couple more than that G, B and E. Takes no time to wind it up with a manual winder can't see a power winder making that much of a difference. Even check seating of each ball end with a mirror and flashlight only takes a few seconds per string prior to winding them up. I can string a guitar pretty fast as it is so don't know WTF I was thinking I needed a power winder for...lol

Went to Cosmo anyway and ended up buying two more of those D'Addario micro tuners so now I got 5 of those just leave one on everything that I'm using.

Played a Martin D35 that they had there. Really nice sound and action. New but a bit of fret wear and finger patterns all over the fret board so been there awhile. I wonder if it's the same one that I played there back in August because I remember thinking "that's a good one" or maybe they're all just good. $3,600.00 though. Three years ago a D35 went for $2,300.00.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

Wardo said:


> three rows on the capstan for the E, A, D and a couple more than that G, B and E.


Too much.
String it up mandolin style.
Lock in the string and maybe 3 turns on the peg. Viola!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Too much.
> String it up mandolin style.
> Lock in the string and maybe 3 turns on the peg. Viola!


I used to do that. Then I used to do that on only the plain strings. Now I just use a couple of wraps on the wound strings and 3 or 4 wraps on the plain strings - like hitching a horse with greasy reins, a couple of wraps can make the difference between loose and lose. 

I quit the mando-thing because it took too long to take the strings off with that kinked part - often when I was the most frustrated and in a hurry.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, my mandolin came with strings done like that but when I changed them I did it like my guitar and now the mandolin stays in tune longer although there may be some other reason for it staying in tune better.

3 wraps on the guitar low strings with a few more on the high strings looks cleaner to me than the mandolin lock style and as mentioned above it's easier to remove them w/out the kink.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the Dunlop one-You can use it as a manual winder--or take the top off & use it in a drill or electric screwdriver--low speed.
Works great--saves my wrist & fingers...


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I ordered a couple of drill bit winders on eBay. I'll post back when they arrive from China in three months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

9$ here! 

Planet Waves Drill Bit Peg Winder: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio

Planet Waves PW-DBPW-01 Drill Bit Peg Winder - Other - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Nothing electric for me, thanks.
Just something else to fail, need maintenance, need batteries, cost money, etc.
Something else to drop and break ... or drop on the guitar and break that.

I'm especially not interest in something that goes into the chuck of an electric drill.
I find it particularly easy to envision a shit-ton of broken strings. 
One slip of the trigger and snap, sproing-oing-oing.
And a five to seven pound electric drill when dropped can do even more damage and takes a lot more room on the guitar bench.
There's no upside.

I'll stick with a simple hand winder like the one high/deaf posted. 
It's fast, easy, inexpensive and safe.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

BMW-KTM said:


> Nothing electric for me, thanks.
> Just something else to fail, need maintenance, need batteries, cost money, etc.
> Something else to drop and break ... or drop on the guitar and break that.
> 
> ...


Certainly you have that option
I use a low torque electric screwdriver--and have never broken a string
Saves me time--less rewinding because I slipped holding the string....


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I used to do that. Then I used to do that on only the plain strings. Now I just use a couple of wraps on the wound strings and 3 or 4 wraps on the plain strings - like hitching a horse with greasy reins, a couple of wraps can make the difference between loose and lose.
> 
> I quit the mando-thing because it took too long to take the strings off with that kinked part - often when I was the most frustrated and in a hurry.


 Yes, I had exactly the same experience: pain in the ass to get the strings off, and they did not stay in tune as well as standard wrapped strings

as for winders, I use this multi tool from PIGTAIL


PigtailMusic.com


----------

